# HELP! Suddenly Can`t connect to Tivo by Tivoweb or TYTools- find IP address?



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
Hacked my Tivo a few years ago, increasing hard drive and adding cachecard.
At that time I changed my router so that it could see TIVO to then change the TIVO IP address to one in the range, and changed my router back.
The system has worked fine for the last few years, using Tivoweb and TyTools over the network with no problems.

Today when I tried to run TyTools it couldn`t connect and when I use the same IP address for TIVO, that has worked for the last couple of years, in TIVOWEB it will not connect either. 

The only thing that has happened to the network recently is that a second router got connected as an uplink to a switch. I have since disconnected this, have rebooted both Tivo and PC and router, but still no joy.

Can someone tell me how to find the IP address that Tivo will now have, it seems to have changed from the IP address I set 2 years ago. Don`t know how. I have tried running 'Angry IP' in my router's range and it hasn`t helped me find it either.

Any advice on what has caused the problem or on how to find the IP address of the TIVO would be greatly appreciated, as I am really stuck without network access.

BTW, I never connected via network for daily call, never got around to changing it, so can`t try to find IP that way either.

Thanks


----------



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

I got the problem solved.

And I must win the first *idiot of 2009 award*.

It's funny though, that you can't connect across the network to a TIVO, if the RJ45 plug is not actually plugged in to the router. 

Well, I can only improve as the year goes on.
Thanks guys.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

made me grin  frustrating when its the simple thngs... so easy to overlook them  glad its sorted!


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

I rearranged the living room including all of th eHiFi, TV and Tivo wiring just before Christmas, even pressing my spare Tivo into service so we now had 3 running.

Configs on all 3 are identical except the IP address, everything worked fine except I couldn't see one of them on trhe network, and with the Christmas TV schedules and visitors I couldn't spare the time to look at it.

Yesterday I finally did get to look into it - I'd plugged one of the Tivos (Tivii ??) into the WAN port on the wireless router 

Oh well, happens to us all I suppose...

Now, does anyone know how reliable an evaluation subscription is ? ie. is it likely to stop working if I run guided setup again ?

Graham


----------

